# surround sound



## willj (Feb 27, 2013)

I am absolutely in the dark here. I recently bought a Sanyo LCD 42" and want to install surround sound. What is the best way to go. Do I have to buy a receiver? 3,5,7 speakers? Sound Bar? I live in a small apt so I don't need to break the windows out but would like to be able to add on at a later date. I am more into clean ,crisp complete surround sound effects. Can anyone please shed a little light and direction on this? thanks


----------



## handyman_20772 (Jun 28, 2006)

You could go with a basic 5.1 surround system which consists of 5 speakers plus a powered subwoofer, hence the term 5.1 or step up to a 7.1 surround system which is 7 speakers plus a powered subwoofer. All of these systems require a a form of amplification, you could buy the components separately (which gets expensive) or just go buy a complete system in a box. Basically it boils down to how much you are willing to spend, btw as far as sound bars, I've seen a lot of manufacturers offering them lately so I wouldn't rule them out either.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

With an apartment-grade home theater system, I'd probably look to a "home theater in a box" solution of the 5.1 channel variety. 

I personally like Onkyo equipment, and also personally like to look for manufacturer refurbished items to save a buck. This meets both of those factors. Not a hardcore recommendation, or endorsement of this site (though I have purchased several things here), just a suggested starting point: http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-Theater-Receiver/Speaker-Package/1.html?c=ul

I have a very expensive Polk Soundbar + subwoofer upstairs, in an area where I had no rear walls to mount speakers. Yes, it sounds better than stereo or TV sound, but nowhere near as good as having true surround speakers. If you have the ability to have 5 separate speakers, you will be much-better immersed in the sound-field. Especially at low volumes. Soundbars tend to need to be turned up a bit to accurately simulate the surround noises - bad for your apartment setting.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

need to see pics of the room. and how much you would like to spend.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Old thread, but the Onkyo HT-s9400THX is really good for a home theater in a box. Excellent bang for the buck. I paid $500 for it around Christmas time, but it's usually a little more. Only concern is what you can really do living in an apartment? I put mine in my basement and it shakes glasses in my dining room on the first floor. You'll be driving your neighbors crazy with most setups.


----------

